# 24 Heuers du Mans



## Stasha_Sz

Since 1971, when as a wide-eyed boy, I sat through Steve McQueen's racing spectacle of a film & loving every minute of it, I have always wanted to see the 24 House of Le Mans live & in person. Finally, 40 odd years later, I finally get my chance. I have the tickets bought, flight lined up, souvenirs list compiled and bags all but packed for the big flight across the pond so I can once and for all, check this one off my bucket list.

Of course needless to say, the year I am finally able to attend, Porsche has withdrawn their factory backed, defending champion, LMP1 prototypes from competition, leaving the fastest class in the hands of Toyota. On the plus side, former F1 champ, Ferdinand Alonso, will be racing for the first time there AND Houston based Risi Competizione will be back again in their Ferrari.

I will be camping near Beauséjour with some British friends the entire weekend.

Fun Fact: Despite the film showing otherwise, the John Wyer Gulf Porsche 917's never won at Le Mans. The year that it was filmed, 1970, did see a 917 at the sharp end of the results, however, it was #23 Porsche Salzberg 917, (a semi factory team owned by members of the Porsche family), that claimed the victory. Victory also eluded the Gulf 917's in '71 when the Martini sponsored #22 917 claimed the glory and set a record for distance travelled that stood until 2010. Rule changes ended the 917's reign for 1972.


----------



## there4eyeM

Félicitations et bon voyage!


----------



## francoHFW

Fernando!


----------

